# DFWAPC July meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

When: This Sunday, July 17.

Time: 1:30PM.

Where: Close to downtown dallas

More information and directions:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I thought it was going to be at drinda's house, or am I confused.... and heard wrong about each meeting, and drinda's house is for the aug. meeting? 

the meeting will be about flow and filtration right?

I also emailed the mailer and it still gives mike's house as the location, and the walstad method as the topic.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

July meeting is at Mike and Shane.

Topic: Filtration.

We decided to do it that way because at Mike and Shane everyone can see a variety of filtration setups - both comercial and DIY. And also of course - the entire full blown shop that anyone can join and use all the cool tools.

http://www.artifacturestudios.com

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I will need directions... didn't they move?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

"That" moved, yes. It's not here any more:
http://that.com

It's here. Here's a map:
http://www.artifacturestudios.com/blog/contact/#axzz1RpB18tAb

For better directions send an e-mail to the meeting e-mail address:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I emailed mike regarding the email autoresponder and update......


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

niko said:


> "That" moved, yes. It's not here any more:
> http://that.com
> 
> It's here. Here's a map:
> ...


thanks, i was typing fast, and had the nephew slaping my head... can' wait to hoto: all the pretty tanks...  / oh and the emailer is still giving me the june meeting as the info.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I promise not to sleep in. I got a lot of trimming I must to and bring. My family is complaining that can't see the fish any more. I might need an ADA Machete to tackle it. If anyone looking for anything in particular, just ask.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

The tanks will be so-so... been investing more time in the business than the tanks lately and it shows. We'll see what some good water changes can do by this weekend.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Yahooo!! I can make this one.
Cindy*


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Tanks are improving, so they won't be a complete embarrassment. 

We will have a limited drink selection. I would request that people bring snacks and perhaps additional drinks. Normally we'd provide them, but money is very tight at the moment due to our business.

Speaking of which, shameless plug:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1776521681/laser-cut-eiffel-tower


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hey guys, I have some cherry shrimp I can bring, if anyone needs some
let me know.
I will be looking for some mini/dwarf plants (anubias, lilaeopisis, etc.)
And I know it's probably a long shot but I am looking for some utricularia.
Looking forward to seeing everyone, it's been a while 
Cindy*


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

If anyone has Hortwort or stem plants trimmings, I would appreciate them for the new 55 gal. I am setting up. Thanks.

Looking forward to this month’s topic.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Asking for Hornwort...

You got to be kidding me! I wish it was Friday. I'd have suggested you also buy a lottery ticket for the 33 million jackpot.

Because I have enough Hornwort to fill five 10 gallon tanks. Which I did the other day. Could not discard it.

It's all yours. Tomorrow.

Outstanding health!

--Nikolay


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Niko. I'll be there with buckets on...or is it bells on? I'll bring 2 empty five gallon buckets if you're serious.

Hopefully someone will be able to advise me on the proper setup of my new Eheim 2217?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks, the new place looks great.. didn't mean to fall a sleep, how many times did i fall a sleep. having the nephew for a week totally threw my sleep off. went to bed around 2:30 got up at 8:30....


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great meeting! Amazing discussion on filtration. thanks Niko. Aso thanks for hosting Dhane and Michael. 

BTW. The plant name I couldn't remember is Blyxa Aubertii


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Mike and Shane, you are great hosts! And Niko gave a very thought provoking presentation. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Enjoyed visiting with everyone, and a big thanks to our gracious hosts!*


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

FYI - Here is what the ranunculus inundatus looks like in the foreground. It says about 2" tall or less in higher light and gets lush. Fish can still swim through it and do. The rummy nose spawn in it. Followed by the other fish eating their eggs.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Great meeting. Thanks to Mike and Shane for hosting. Nice to see everyone.


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks to Mike and Shane for being such amiable hosts, and taking time to answer questions about their lovely planted tanks and other projects. Even the stands the tanks are on are unique and fascinating. Special thanks to Niko for the Hornwort.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Some photos from our meeting.

Our illustrious leader Nikolay presenting!









Some of the group listening intently


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Mike and Sean.

What is Suzy's username on here?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Thank you Mike and Sean.
> 
> What is Suzy's username on here?


suesen? spelling?) i think she is gumbie on here but not sure.
sue is alta.

she was the one talking about the 29g biocube right?


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for hosting and thanks for having me. I really learned alot and hope to see more of everyone at next months meeting.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Wow, Mike, I thought we all blew you away with all the talk how everything is connected and so on.

I guess having very nice members realy helps offset the techie mumbo-jumbo and keep the hobby likeable.

See you next time!

--Nikolay


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

i hate i missed the meeting and see Mike and Shane's new place but i've been suffering with a kidney stone and am just now feeling somewhat better

sorry Pam that i didn't make it so you could get your food....will try for Aug...

Niko, please post the apc meeting info on dfw too as i'm seeing a lot of members deciding to break into planted tanks....


----------

